
Landmark Math Proof Clears Hurdle in Top Erdős Conjecture - bryanrasmussen
https://www.quantamagazine.org/landmark-math-proof-clears-hurdle-in-top-erdos-conjecture-20200803/
======
avmich
> the conjecture asks when an infinite list of whole numbers will be sure to
> contain patterns of at least three evenly spaced numbers, such as 26, 29 and
> 32.

A quick search didn't find the conjecture formulation, but in this form it
looks suspiciously easy to prove wrong.

